# Evening Carp Session 7-21-2014



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Needed to tie up some hair rigs so instead of tying them up at home, decided to go riverside and tie them up in the shade. Since I was there, figured I might as well cast the rods out.









Caught a few carp...









Also a few channel cats (no pics) and this sucker









and I did get the rigs tied up, just as the sun went down and the skeeters came out...here's the last 5 of 20 I tied.









Great day...Life is Good. See ya on the bank.


----------

